# New Neighbours



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

V.V.Excited!! I've had a birdbox with a camera screwed to the rear of the house for the last four years with no occupants. I'd given up hope and don't even have the camera powered up any more. However, you've guessed it, today I noticed some action around the box, turned the camera on to find a couple of blue tits in residence with 7 eggs on the go. 

This is probably not a big deal for most people but for me (who doesn't know one end of a feather from the other) this is great stuff and I'm now glued to the TV. Just had to let someone know. I'll be on tenter hooks until these eggs hatch now. And then it'll be their feeding, learning to fly, bikes, holidays, mobile phones, the college fund, driving lessons... I've got a lot of responsibilities again now!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Get away in the MH quick 'cos once they hatch you'll be doing all the feeding, schooling, school runs - you'll have no time to use it after that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We had blue tits in our camera box last year and know how you feel. Its so lovely to watch, but one thing...nature can seem hard when one little bird is neglected and you can see it is not being feed and is lost. This year we have had a blue tit roosting all winter and other blue tits have checked the box out and must know its being used so flew away. He is 'home' every night even now. I say 'he' because I have to clean his mess out every few weeks. We have blue tits nesting in our other box.....the one without a camera.!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sounds great    

happy bird watching

aldra


----------

